# Do doggie diapers work....



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

for an incontinent *****? 

If so what sort of diapers work best?

What sort are cheapest?

My daughter has a sweet collie that is incontinent from her spay surgery (done before we got her at one year old). She's on hormone therapy, she's now 7 yrs old, and it's not quite doing the job. She's the best dog ever and Anna is willing to do a lot of laying down waterproof pads, laundry and carpet washing, but I was wondering if a diaper of some sort might make it all a bit easier for her. 

Thanks for any help you all have!

Malta, the smooth collie, and her best friend, Harley.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I,ve never tried those, , , when our dog would go into heat, we'd use my kids old ratty underpants (classy but thrifty)

has she thought about buying a pack of diapers and cutting a hole where tail would be? no washing involved . . . . but some folks wouldn't want that waste in our landfills . . . . and, who knows if she'd keep it on?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I've used doggie diapers and I don't think you can get them large enough. You can get human incontinence diapers but they are expensive. She might want to put down heavy towels and train the dog to lie down in her "place". Basically, put down absorbent washable material where the dog tends to lie down to catch lying down dribbles.

Has she tried Terra Maxxa Cornsilk KB (KB stands for kidney and bladder)? It is a human herbal supplement and can be found in a herbal store or health store. If the store doesn't have this brand, they probably have something similar.

It could be worse. A friend of ours had an elderly cat that leaked.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

When Duke was paralyzed, I went to the store and bought adult diapers. Cut a hole for the tail, voila. They are way more absorbant and cost effective compared to doggie diapers, but as stated above, still costly. Shame she is a smaller dog, I still have an unopened package of XL's.

Also, I highly recommend getting human incontinence pads to lay down, they are larger, way more absorbant, and cheaper. We call them "chucks" in medical terminology if you need to google. And last helpful tidbit, spend a few dollars and get the large human cloth incontinence pads (chucks)that they use across hospital beds, if you get three or four of them, you can just keep rewashing/reusing them as needed and they are WAY more absorbant. Get them online at any medical supply store. I use them on Duke's beds now, they are padded.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I've used doggy diapers during heat cycles. They are absorbent, but some dogs just demand that they be off, and won't leave them alone. It just depends on the dog.
I hate early spays. I made that mistake once too. I learned the hard way. Our baby dribbles a lot, and won't keep on her diaper. It's too bad all the neuter nuts in society don't tell people that early spays cause spay incontinence.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

mekasmom, the trend is definitely towards getting dogs fixed later now. I had no idea the problems that can be caused by early spaying. I felt horrible for waiting until my male was two to get him fixed, and the vet said 18 months is the usual recommended time now. Brandy's vet advised us to wait quite a bit longer to get her spayed than I had thought was normal. I thought that you just went chop snip when they were puppies.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, you can get her some "bitches britches" at any web site that sells show dog equipment. They are made for seasons, but they work well for incontinence. Place one of those sanitary pads with the adhesive strip in them.

You can use men's ****** tighties using the fly for the tail, but they don't really fit closely enough.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think animal shelters started the super early spays. It is fast and quick healing at age eight weeks. They didn't trust the adopter to get the puppies spayed before a first litter and were trying to prevent more and more unwanted puppies. The incontinence doesn't start until later, so it took a few years before people realized there was a connection.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Only doggie diaper I found to work was the Pee Keeper - Pricey, but worth every stinking penny for a kennel raised Crested I had (male, marked 24/7!) I used the female version when a young female had her first season. Prevented messes & breeding. My mom ended up making some for much cheaper so I had alternates.

www.peekeeper.com


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

What is it about spaying that causes incontinence?

I once had a female who had a problem but not until she was elderly. I used the chucks, too. I remember how I hated washing them.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

I was never advised that getting a female dog fixed would/could cause incontinence, either! The first I heard of that was when I took her in because she was leaking. Nice job vet! He put her on a hormone therapy that didn't work, then tried *Proin*, which does work beautifully. Two pills a day, although she does fine on 1 pill every other day, and the vet said give her as little as she needs to stay leak proof. I did start her on 2 pills for a couple of weeks to a month, as I recall. Might check that out. Best of luck.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

oregon woodsmok said:


> You can use men's ****** tighties using the fly for the tail, but they don't really fit closely enough.


That is brilliant! Just put a sanitary pad in them? And you could get boy's undies for small dogs.


----------

